# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  RS 232 - help

## ddff

Varbuut kaads portu guru varees viest man skaidriibu - ienaacaas dazhi audio verki, kam klients pa visaam variiteem grib attaalinaatu piekljuvi. Verki ir gana smiekliigi - http://www.behringer.com/EN/Products/DCX2496.aspx ,

Visi konekciju veidi ir jauki aprakstiiti sheit: http://www.behringerdownload.de/_sof...ENG_Rev_A7.pdf
Tiesa gan, tajaa mega lapaa nav nekas teikts vai ports izmanto kaadus HW flow control vai nee, taapat nav arii pinouts RS 485 portam, kurhs ir realizeets ar RJ 45 ligzdu. Bet nu tas siikums - kasti atjaucu un portus apskatiiju. RS 232 izmanto pinus 2, 3, 5, 7 un 8 (attieciigi signaali tie buutu Rx, Tx, Gnd, RTS un CTS) un 1, 4 un 6 (DCD, DTR un DSR) ir savienoti kopaa. Savukaart 485 izmanto 2 vadu sisteemu, taatad Data+ un Data - 
It kaa viss jauki un saprotami. Meeginaaju piesleegties ar USB>RS232 kabeli, viss jauki notiek, visi mineetie pini tieshaam izmantojas, ja kaadu panjem nost, tad savienojuma nav, taatad laikam tomeer tas flow control arii tiek darbinaats. Lai arii Control Panelii pie porta settingiem flow control ir None, laikam jau tas softs maak apiet shos uzstaadiijumus. Savukaart ar USB>485 kabeli vairs neiet tik gludi - nekaadi neizdodas piesleegties kastei - mainu polaritaati datu vadiem un nekaa. Ja pareizi atceros, tad tur zeme nebija buutiska, jo abos galos difkaskaade staav porta bufermikrosheemai. Citas iekaartas ar sho pashu kabeli straadaa bez probleemaam, muusu Behnringers nee. Nu labi, tad paliksim pie RS232, tas vismaz ir iedarbinaams gan ar USB, gan arii pie desktop datora iedzimtaa seriaalaa porta. 

Parasti es seriaalaas lietas caur ethernet risinu ar shaadu kastiiti: http://www.lantronix.com/device-networking/external-device-servers/uds-10.html
Esmu vairaakas iedarbinaajis 485. versijaa, bet nekad nav naacies darboties ar 232. Shii kastiite pie Features & Specifications saka, ka atbalsta CTS/RTS flow control. Bet negrib man taa shtelle straadaat. Njeemu lasiit porta konfigureeshanu te: http://www.lantronix.com/pdf/UDS10-UDS100_UG.pdf un liidz lpp. 27 viss liekas saprotams, bet taas opcijas, kas uzskaitiitas lpp. 28 man netop skaidras, laikam nav pietiekoshas pieredzes ar veciem kraamiem un to seriaalo komunikaaciju. Uzinstaleeju kaut kaadu port monitoringa programmu, lai redzeetu kaadi msg un kur tiek suutiiti, pagaidaam tiku tik taalu, ka ar piesleegtu kabeli redzu, ka vadiibas softs suuta regulaarus statusa requestus un kaste atbild, ja meeginu dariit to pashu caur Lantronix, tad neatbild. Taalaak man vairs nav ideju kuraa virzienaa rakt... Saprotu, ka fiziskam portam vai USB paarveidotaajam softs pats saliek savus uzstaadiijumus lai taa komunikaacija straadaatu, shis par cik staav tiiklaa, tad tur softs ir bezspeeciigs un viss jaaliek pasham. Ka tik veel saprastu kas shim pietruukst vai nepatiik...

ddff, iigns

----------


## JDat

Nu tad...
Pacīnās vēl ar dažiem citiem trikiem...  ::

----------


## ansius

> Savukaart ar USB>485 kabeli vairs neiet tik gludi - nekaadi neizdodas  piesleegties kastei - mainu polaritaati datu vadiem un nekaa. Ja  pareizi atceros, tad tur zeme nebija buutiska, jo abos galos difkaskaade  staav porta bufermikrosheemai. Citas iekaartas ar sho pashu kabeli  straadaa bez probleemaam, muusu Behnringers nee. Nu labi, tad paliksim  pie RS232, tas vismaz ir iedarbinaams gan ar USB, gan arii pie desktop  datora iedzimtaa seriaalaa porta.


 Vispār jau pēc standarta RS485 zeme ir tomēr nepieciešama, daudz kur gan tiek lietots bez, bet mož behringer sadomājis ka nekā vajag. lai gan šādiem aparātiem tas būtu neloģiski.

----------


## Slowmo

Kontrolpanelī uzstādīti noklusētie porta parametri. Softs, kad ver vaļā portu, pats nodefinē baudreitu, flow control u.t.t.
Visticamāk kaut kas tam lantronixam nav pareizi iekonfigurēts. Es droši vien sāktu ar to, ka pieliktu oscili vai loģikas analizatoru pie RTS CTS piniem un apskatītos, kas tur notiek fiziska porta gadījumā un caur LAN konvertoru. Man liekas, ka CTS no kastes neiet cauri LANam un softs tā arī nesagaida, kad tā kaste ir gatava saņemt datus.

----------


## ddff

Iiss situaacijas apdeits- izskataas, ka tam Lantronic ir probleemas notransleet CTS un RTS. Uzinstaleeju RealTerm aplikaaciju, kas gliiti raada visiem piniem liimeni. Ar kabeli parasto CTS paraadaas kad piesleedz iekaartu, bet Lantronix gadiijumaa CTS ir aktiivs visu laiku. Veel nekaadi nesapratu kaa ieksh taa RealTerm aizsuutiit ASCII simbolu, kam atbilst HEX "F0" - ar copy/paste vinjsh suuta kaut ko citu, bet ja meegina dziit HEX stringu, tad nesuuta neko.

Un veel, pilniigai skaidriibai, pajautaashu- CTS suuta remote iekaarta, bet RTS kompis? Daudzos seriaalaa porta signaalu aprakstos nevar saprast kursh signaala virziens ir domaats, kaa piemeeram, RX - output, ar to laikam jaasaprot, ka tas pins peec savas buutiibas ir RX, bet pie taa jaapiesleedz kaut kaa output. Kas ir galeeji jucekliigi, tak citu izskaidrojumu neredzu...

ddff, domaa, ka Behringer kantoris sastaav no caurkritushiem pamatskolniekiem

----------


## next

> Daudzos seriaalaa porta signaalu aprakstos nevar saprast kursh signaala virziens ir domaats, kaa piemeeram, RX - output, ar to laikam jaasaprot, ka tas pins peec savas buutiibas ir RX, bet pie taa jaapiesleedz kaut kaa output. Kas ir galeeji jucekliigi, tak citu izskaidrojumu neredzu...


 RS232 saakotneeji bija aprakstiits kaa interfeiss starp terminaalu (DTE) un modemu (DCE).
 Cilveekam tuvaaks ir pirmais, taapeec terminaala datu uztvershanas vads nosaukts par RX un lai terminaals tur kautko uztvertu tad modemam pa to draati vajag raidiit.

----------


## ansius

> ddff, domaa, ka Behringer kantoris sastaav no caurkritushiem pamatskolniekiem


 piekrītu, lai gan arhaiskie aparāti vēl ir neko... tam laikam...

RTS -> Request To Send -> gribu datus nosūtīt (iekārta grib nosūtīt)
CTS -> Clear To Send -> brīvs saņemšanai (otra puse atbild ka gatava saņemt)

šajā grāmatā bija labi paskaidrots: "Аппаратные средства IBM PC"
(pm ja nevari netā atrast, man ir .djvu un pat cita izdevuma papīra variants)

----------


## ddff

Veel vienu interesantu bildi atradu par to, kaa tas ports ir uzbuuveets - http://emilie.hermit.net/book/export/html/2086
Vai ar to buutu jaasaprot, ka var mieriigi savienot CTS/RTS kontaktus un opereet tikai ar RX/TX ?

ddff

----------


## ansius

RJ45 štekera (rs485) gadījumā, jo cik nu atradu info - tajā lietojas tikai 2 vadi + gnd, taču ne rs232 variantā, kur CTS/RTS tiek izmantots attiecīgi 4+gnd. Otra lieta no manas pieredzes ar com portiem - jāpaseko sprieguma līmeņiem līdzi, daži ražotāji izpilda tikai minimumu nepieciešamo, un ir bijušas problēmas, jo īpaši ar portatīvajiem datoriem un USB-COM adapteriem. to viegli ar osciloskopu var saprast.

es kaut kā domāt, ka vērts būtu uz rs485 savienojumu iespringt - it kā tehniski vienkāršāk.

----------


## ddff

Jaa, es arii biju sacereejies uz RS485, jo ar to man ir pieredze un parasti viss darbojas. 

Vinju dokuments - http://www.behringerdownload.de/_sof...ENG_Rev_A7.pdf staasta par to, ka PC ir sleedzams caur 485., bet, par cik dokumentaa iztruukst pinout no DB9* uz RJ45, kas ir buutiska info, jo nav vienota standarta kaa shim vadam buutu jaaizskataas, taapat arii pashi Behringer taadu vadu nerazho, tad rodas sajuuta, ka vinji ir gribeejushi taadu featuri iedarbinaat, tik nav sanaacis. 

Man ir no Spectra.de konvertors no USB uz 485. ar kuru straadaajushi visi liidz shim sastaptie aparaati, bet shis konkreetais - ne sitams. Googlee salasiijos kaadus tik aarpraatus cilveeki nav iedomaajushies - dazhi baksta vadu Ethernet caurumaa un zheelojaas, ka vinju kompim neesot shai ligzdai 485. funkcijas, utt. Bet nekaa taada, kas liktu domaat, ka uz planeetas ir kaut 1 cilveeks, kam buutu izdevies realizeet to, ko shie ziimee savaa Sync Manual. Tad nu aiz galeejas bezceriibas kjeeros pie taa RS 232.
ddff

*ja gribam buut korekti, tad D-sub konektori atkariibaa no pinu skaita saucas DA-15, DB-25, DC-37, DD-50, DE-9. Attieciigi RS-232 visbiezhaak izmanto DE-9 konektoru.

----------


## ansius

tas ko es pamanīju foruma: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...-bedienen.html

-----
Gemaild met Behringer:
(Let vooral op de tijden!!!! Supersnel)
Response (Christian Eberlein) - 26/08/2004 09.22 AM Dear Jacco Labots,

the RS-485 port uses only PIN 3 & PIN 6.
A converter from RS232 to RS485 will be not released from BEHRINGER.

We hope that we have been able to help you with this information.

Best regards, 

Your BEHRINGER Customer Support Team

Customer (Jacco Labots) - 26/08/2004 08.47 AM Hello,

What is the pin layout of the RS-485 connector on the DCX-2496?
Does the unit use 2 or 4 wire communication for RS-485?
What RS-232 to RS-485 convertor does Behringer recommend?

Auto-response - 26/08/2004 08.47 AM
-----

moš palīdz...

----------


## ddff

Jaa, to linku biju skatiijis, peec tam veel atjaucu to kasti valjaa un  paarliecinaajos, ka tieshaam taa tur ir salodeets. Man ir sajuuta, ka  tas Behringera softs ir shauraa vieta visam pasaakumam - pameeginaaju  kabeli, kur pie Behringer piesleegts tikai RX/TX un GND, bet kompja  galaa links no RTS uz CTS. Ar to viss darbojas. Tad nu saprotu, ka  softam ir svariiga shii RTS/CTS lieta. Par cik softs ir gana primitiivs  un tam nav Options vai Preferences loga, kur vareetu noraadiit kaads  ports tiks izmantots, tad laikam 485. vaajaa vieta buus tieshi tur. Te  es uztaisiiju 2 screenshotus - pirmais, ka savienojums izdodas, otrais -  kad nee. 





Atskiriiba  paraadaas 29. rindaa (Retrieve COM status) - ja softam patiik tas, ko  tur tajaa rindaa raksta, tad sakas READ proceduura. Te driizaak  izskataas, ka man jautaajums jaauzdod Lantronix cilveekiem, kaapeec  vienmeer tas startee ar CTS high un kaa sho lietu iedziivinaat.

ddff

----------


## JDat

Nu kā...
RS485 pēc būtības ir Half Duplex. MAX485 (vai tml) mikrenei ir flow control. Respektīvi Read enable, Write enable.
Par cik RS232 ir full duplex. Respektīvi TX un RX katrs uz savas drāts.

Jautājums: Kā RS485 pārslēgt starp TX un RX režīmiem? Parasti tas notiek uz atsevišķām kājām (skatīt FT232R datasheet). Defaultais Variants priekš USB-RS485 dongle. Ko mums vajag/ Mums vajag ar CTS un RTS palīdzību vadīt MAX485 mikrenei RX un TX režīmu. Tas viss toerijā ar USB dongle. Jāatstrādā šis variants lai stabili strādātu. Tad arī skaidrs kā Lantronix saprogrammēt.

Idejai: Jāuztaisa eksperiments ar FT232+MAX485 kitu pārkomutējot MAX485 vadību no CBUS signāliem uz RTS signālu. RTS nāk āra no PC. Ar to vajadzētu vadīt MAX485 vizienu (TX vai RX režīms). Ko darīt ar CTS? Ja serial sniffer dati rāda ka CTS ir maznozīmīgs (CTS signāls patiesībā "nebremzē" datu pārraidi), tad CTS jāsavieno ar RTS pa taisno. Neesmu drošs, bet varbūt jāinvertē RTS signālu un tikai tad jāvada pārējo.
Tālāk jāpapētā kā uz Lantronix strādā RTS/CTS. Sliktākajā gadījumā, harakiri iekš Lantronix un RTS signāla triki līdzībi kā ar USB=RS485 kitu.

Tas viss ir teorijā, jo neesmu ne ar RS485 ne ar Lantronix Gadgetiem intensīvi spēlējies.

PS: Tika prasīts par to kurā virzienā staigā RS232 signāli... http://www.aggsoft.com/rs232-pinout-...and-signal.htm
Vai arī http://pinouts.ru/SerialPorts/RS232_pinout.shtml

Kaut kāds tml murgojums.

----------


## ddff

Pa manam, tur viss ir veel vienkaarshaak- tas dzelzis ir gatavs komuniceet tikai pa Rx un Tx, softs nav. Par cik softam nevar pieteikt 485. kaa komunikaacijas veidu, shis turpina gaidiit Cts/Rts. Liidz ar ko shis variants jaatmet saknee. Pagaidaam visa nelaime ar Lantronix ir taa, ka tam defaultaa CTS ir high, bet RTS low. Ja tos abus savieno, kad abi ir high un porta testa utiliits taa arii to visu traktee. Tikai, par cik shis ports ir virtuaals, tad Lantronix nenodod sho handshake signaalu statusu softam. Shii papildus signaalu lieta ir defineeta ieksh RFC2217. Taalaak ciiniishos ar Lantronix supportu, jo skaidrs, ka viss paareejais funkcionee.

ddff

----------

